# Spannungsschwankungen, bzw. Toleranzen



## Ralle79 (7 Dezember 2004)

Hallo! 

Was sagen da denn die Vorschriften bei einem Schaltschrank?

Hab hier eine Angabe:

+6% und -10% (bis 2003) sind zulässig!

Und was ist nach 2003  :?: 

Wie siehts da im Ausland, z.B. Russland, Canada, Fernost aus?

DANKE.


----------



## edi (7 Dezember 2004)

Hallo ,

habe mal folgendes rausgefischt


> DIN IEC 38:1987-05 „Normspannung“: Festlegung für Europa 230/400 V Spannungs-toleranz: von 230 V + 6% (= 243,8 V) und 230 V – 10%  (= 207 V) an der Übergabe-stelle; Übergansfrist für ein Toleranzband dann ab 2003 von ± 10%;



Alsoaus heutiger Sicht  230 bzw 400 V jeweils +-10% .

Ob nun Russland auch zu Europa gehört ( rein elektrotechnisch)-
keine Ahnung.
Gruß

edi


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

*Übersicht*

Habe da 'ne Übersicht über Stromnetze weltweit:

http://www.ita.doc.gov/media/Publications/blurbs/current2002blurb.html

Müsst das pdf-file wählen!

Ralf


----------

